# High idle rpm after new NGK wires, plugs, dist cap.



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I put new NGK spark plugs(platinum), new NGK ignition wires(low resistance), new distributor cap and rotor(from nissan dealer).

drove around to warm up the car.
I checked timing with throttle position sensor turned off. it was perfect. exactly 20BTDC.
but my idle rpm on N were 820 or something. I screwed in the idle adjustment
screw all the way in. and Idle rpm is 715-730rpm.
it should be 650-700rpm though. 

is there a problem? what bothers me is that I screwed in the idle adjuster all the way in
and rpm are still high.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

MickeyKnox said:


> I put new NGK spark plugs(platinum), new NGK ignition wires(low resistance), new distributor cap and rotor(from nissan dealer).
> 
> drove around to warm up the car.
> I checked timing with throttle position sensor turned off. it was perfect. exactly 20BTDC.
> ...



Check the throttle cable to see if there stuck in postition.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I loosened the throttle cable. pushed the thottle assembly to full close with finger.
but no result. rpm are stil 730-750. it wasn't like that before. I had rpm 690-700 before 
I changed the wires, cap and spark plugs and my idle screw was far from being screwed 
in completely.
anyway it does not seem to be a huge deviation from the norm. just wanted to know
why this happened. and if idle adjusting screw plays a big role in idle and if it affects
car performance when engine is not in idle.


----------

